# Streaming to PC?



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

When I watch a show on my pc streamed from the Bolt Vox, in the lower left of the picture window is a 4 in a circle and behind it there is bitrate: adv/real 3.23/2.66 What does this mean?


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I did not know it is possible to stream tv from my Tivo Bolt to PC.

When I go to Tivo Online I get the message:

"Please make sure your TiVo box is connected to your home network. If it is connected, please repeat Guided Setup"

I don't remember anything in guided setup about Tivo online. PC and Tivo are on same ethernet. Tivo Mini works fine


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I just tried that, with my normal Bolt, and I see it too. Never noticed it before, and don't know what it means. Mine shows adv/real 3.23/2.64. I was curious, so I tried streaming from my Roamio Plus. I see a little 3 in a circle, instead of a 4, and it shows adv/real 2.42/2.56. I was streaming different shows, so maybe that has an effect. The Bolt was streaming from an OTA PBS recording, while the Roamio was streaming a cable movie from FX.

The Bolt always had a 4 in a circle, Roamio always a 3. The bitrates seemed to vary quite a bit depending on the original source and channel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I vote for a diagnostic that isn't finished. Just tried streaming Jimmy Kimmel Live. It's a low (3.5Mbps) bit rate program. Both Stream and PC are on the same switch (router). I had a (3).


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

So are Tivo Bolts supposed to be able to stream? Would be nice to watch a football or baseball game on the second monitor while doing some work.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Johnny Dancing said:


> So are Tivo Bolts supposed to be able to stream? Would be nice to watch a football or baseball game on the second monitor while doing some work.


They can't stream LiveTV, per se, but they can stream a recording in-progress to your PC. That's almost as good. So if you are recording the event on your Bolt, you can watch it on your PC. I just tested it with PBS News Hour, and it works. Maybe there are ways around that limitation... but I don't see how the PC would see the LiveTV buffer, unless it is being recorded (either scheduled recording or being recorded as a suggestion).


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

justen_m said:


> They can't stream LiveTV, per se, but they can stream a recording in-progress to your PC. That's almost as good. So if you are recording the event on your Bolt, you can watch it on your PC. I just tested it with PBS News Hour, and it works. Maybe there are ways around that limitation... but I don't see how the PC would see the LiveTV buffer, unless it is being recorded (either scheduled recording or being recorded as a suggestion).


Cool. Directv had an app that did that that they stopped supporting about 5+ years ago (Directv2pc). It worked for me until last year and I really missed it. If I could get my Tivo Bolt to do the same that would be great. I would just start recording a game and watch on my pc.

Any tricks to get it to work? Anything I need to download. Tivo online when I am logged in sees my Tivo but does not show any recordings.


----------

